
DNA Sequencing Costs: Data - okket
https://www.genome.gov/about-genomics/fact-sheets/DNA-Sequencing-Costs-Data
======
LinuxBender
Somewhat off-topic: Have the government sorted out universal legal protections
(data storage, DNA storage limits, data and DNA destruction) for citizens DNA?
Many moons ago, I had to fight the military on this topic, but I don't believe
I should have had to.

